# Netflix



## Samson

You gotta Rent:

_*Frog-g-g*_




> B-movie fans will moon over Frog-g-g!, a slightly cheesy but highly entertaining movie about a mutant that rises from the water to menace the suburbs after hazardous waste material seeps its way into the water supply. Instead of wanting to kill everything in its path, _*Frog-g-g hungers for sex with humans and is determined to get its way*_. It's up to the local doctor, Barbara Michaels (Kristi Russell), to put an end to the toady monster's ways.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

What would the squid say?


----------



## Samson

Mr.Fitnah said:


> What would the squid say?



He'd probably wonder why the fuck there are not more witty replies to this thread.


----------



## Grace

I highly recommend Dreamkeeper. You won't regret it.

DreamKeeper (TV 2003) - IMDb


----------



## boedicca

As a double feature, I recommend:

Hell Comes to Frogtown (1988) - IMDb


It contains one of my favorite movies lines of all times:  Eat lead, froggies!

_'Hell' is the name of the hero of the story. He's a prisoner of the women who now run the USA after a nuclear/biological war. Results of the war are that mutants have evolved, and the human race is in danger of extinction due to infertility. Hell is given the task of helping in the rescue of a group of fertile women from the harem of the mutant leader (resembling a frog). Hell cannot escape since he has a bomb attached to his private parts which will detonate if he strays more than a few hundred yards from his guard. _


----------



## Big Black Dog

That's just what I want to see...  A porno flick with a frog as the star.


----------



## boedicca

You'd rather see octo-pron?


----------



## Samson

Big Black Dog said:


> That's just what I want to see...  A porno flick with a frog as the star.



Think of it as "Broadening your Horizons" BBD.

Like eating sushi, or visiting Miami.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what I want to see...  A porno flick with a frog as the star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it as "Broadening your Horizons" BBD.
> 
> Like eating sushi, or visiting Miami.
Click to expand...


Sushi who?


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what I want to see...  A porno flick with a frog as the star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it as "Broadening your Horizons" BBD.
> 
> Like eating sushi, or visiting Miami.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sushi who?
Click to expand...


Soylent raw.........


----------



## Samson

IMEURU said:


> I highly recommend Dreamkeeper. You won't regret it.
> 
> DreamKeeper (TV 2003) - IMDb





> In South Dakota, in an Indian reservation, an old storyteller Indian asks his grandson Shane, who is in trouble owing money to some bad guys, to take his old pony and him to Albuquerque to the great powwow, an Indian meeting. While traveling, Grandpa tells mysterious Indian tales of love, friendship and magic



Could it be interesting despite the absense of Amphibian Sexual Encounters in a Catholic Girl's School Dormitory, or Totally Nude Zombie Pole Dancing.......?



Nah


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what I want to see...  A porno flick with a frog as the star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it as "Broadening your Horizons" BBD.
> 
> Like eating sushi, or visiting Miami.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sushi who?
Click to expand...


Do you even watch talkies?


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> As a double feature, I recommend:
> 
> Hell Comes to Frogtown (1988) - IMDb
> 
> 
> It contains one of my favorite movies lines of all times:  Eat lead, froggies!
> 
> _'Hell' is the name of the hero of the story. He's a prisoner of the women who now run the USA after a nuclear/biological war. Results of the war are that mutants have evolved, and the human race is in danger of extinction due to infertility. Hell is given the task of helping in the rescue of a group of fertile women from the harem of the mutant leader (resembling a frog). Hell cannot escape since he has a bomb attached to his private parts which will detonate if he strays more than a few hundred yards from his guard. _



Now THAT sounds COOL!!








> Hell Comes to Frogtown is not available to watch instantly
> 
> Disc onlyWatch Hell Comes to Frogtown on DVD!
> Add unlimited DVDs for only
> $2 more a month.




Damnit Netflix


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it as "Broadening your Horizons" BBD.
> 
> Like eating sushi, or visiting Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soylent raw.........
Click to expand...


That was in a movie.......  Let ONE Ringel Post be topical in 2011.


----------



## Samson

I guess I'll post it here since the thread titled Zombie Strippers in this sub-forum got little play:


There's no ambiguity between the title and the movie....gotta see it to believe it








> Zombie Strippers
> 2008R 94 minutes
> A deadly government-controlled virus strikes a small Nebraska strip club, where the head dancer is quickly infected and transformed into a flesh-eating zombie -- and becomes an instant hit with the customers. To be or not to be a zombie: That is the question facing the remaining jealous strippers in this outrageous horror comedy, starring slasher icon Robert Englund (best known as Freddy Krueger) and adult-entertainment icon Jenna Jameson.



I watched on Netflix with some fascination last night: Hard to say where the climax was, but I believe it was somewhere between a Zombie Stripper biting off a patron's member and one Zombie Stripper shooting billiard balls out of her coochie and killing in a jealous rage another Zombie Stripper.


----------



## daveman

Watched _Mars Attacks!_ and _Hamburger Hill_ last night.


----------



## Samson

daveman said:


> Watched _Mars Attacks!_ and _Hamburger Hill_ last night.



Cool Movies!

I watched _Boondock Saints II_ last night


----------



## Samson

http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Bitch_Slap/70113767?trkid=2430625#height1803



> 2009UR 105 minutes
> Three naughty girls -- leggy stripper Trixie (Julia Voth), homicidal drug runner Camero (America Olivo) and high-powered businesswoman Hel (Erin Cummings) -- team up to rip off a crime kingpin, but surprise betrayals quickly spin events out of control. Guns, hand-to-hand combat, scantily clad women and plenty of tongue-in-cheek humor populate this guilty-pleasure throwback to 1960s and '70s exploitation films.




The best part of the movie was the lesbo scene between Julia Voth






 and Erin Cummings (Spartacus' Wife in "Blood and Sand")


----------



## daveman

Samson said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched _Mars Attacks!_ and _Hamburger Hill_ last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Movies!
> 
> I watched _Boondock Saints II_ last night
Click to expand...


I've heard good things about the first one.  I'll have to try it out.


----------

